

Baseline - a framework built with typographic standards in mind - edd
http://www.baselinecss.com/

======
alabut
Blueprint has vertical baseline-alignment built in and is a bit older, but
this looks worth a try as well. I'm not sure what's up with the proliferation
of CSS frameworks lately though, do we really need that many of them?

~~~
tjpick
no. We don't need so many. I think they are an excuse for people not to learn
a technique themselves. In general the win from using one of these frameworks
is small and the overhead is high - you'd be as well off to just learn how to
lay out a grid and deal with margins/padding, etc manually. Their use also
seems to come at the expense of messing up your html by shooting it with the
class/id shotgun - something some people seem ok with but I dislike.

Maybe it's a sign that css needs to refined in some areas to make it easier or
clearer to do the things people are try to do.

------
antidaily
repost: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=791124>

------
hoffmabc
Used it and it totally ignored Internet Explorer. Looks pretty shitty in
IE6-8.

